# December Hamm



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi , im driving over to Hamm and have 2 x spaces available for shared fuel costs (preferably able to share some driving) *pm* me please , thankyou : victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

One space left :gasp:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Last chance for transport to Hamm show on Saturday , one space left 

If you do want to go get in touch via PM tonight as this is the latest it will be offered , thanks : victory:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Last chance for transport to Hamm show on Saturday , one space left
> 
> If you do want to go get in touch via PM tonight as this is the latest it will be offered , thanks : victory:


 

Its times like this I wished I still lived up north!! :sad: have a good one Steve:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

damn it have a good one steve :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Its times like this I wished I still lived up north!! :sad: have a good one Steve:lol2:


 
Cheers Tonkaz : victory: at least i know my way around the show this time around :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> damn it have a good one steve :2thumb:


Hope i will shane mate , just hope the weather holds out for us!!! :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Hope i will shane mate , just hope the weather holds out for us!!! :devil:


Me to matey Germany winter :gasp:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Cheers Tonkaz : victory: at least i know my way around the show this time around :lol2:


 

yea right! I bet you still get lost ha ha :lol2:


----------

